# safe amount of cash for family of five moving to north shore auckland



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all its getting close now for us and cash isnt what we would have liked, were going in 3/4weeks, as some may know partner is going straight into work, would we be okay bringing about 6/7000€ 
From what I'm looking up temporary accommodation is very expensive
Prices go right up when i mention 3kids, we would stay almost anywhere for the first week or that till we find a house,
Was thinking b&b hotel even a park if cheaper but places either booked up or expensive, any info much appreciated thanks all,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Are you shipping furniture or do you need to furnish a house from scratch? 7000euros seems a tiny amount.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

michellelouise28 said:


> Hi all its getting close now for us and cash isnt what we would have liked, were going in 3/4weeks, as some may know partner is going straight into work, would we be okay bringing about 6/7000€
> From what I'm looking up temporary accommodation is very expensive
> Prices go right up when i mention 3kids, we would stay almost anywhere for the first week or that till we find a house,
> Was thinking b&b hotel even a park if cheaper but places either booked up or expensive, any info much appreciated thanks all,


Why do you need cash?
So long as you have access to funds most transactions in nz are done either by eftpos (like visa debit) or bank transfer. All much easier to do here in my opinion. Assuming you will be banking with one of the major nz banking brands they'll no doubt have a smartphone app that'll allow you to pay people directly - either to their account or mobile phone.
Gone are the days when you need to carry cash around. I rarely have money in my wallet anymore.

If you still insist on bringing cash make sure you declare to customs if you have NZ $10 000 equivalent or more. No problem if you do bring in more but you must declare it or you'll face lots of questions relating to its origin and you'll be asked to provide evidence it has come from a legit origin.

I'd suggest staying in a motel for at least the first week as they're all over the place, relatively inexpensive and have all the amenities you need to get by on a temporary basis. You can negotiate much reduced rates if staying for longer than a few days.

Unfortunately can't help with accommodation. Maybe widen the search a little to see if it opens more opportunities.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

No not shipping furniture only personal belongings clothes toys that sort of thing, yes I prefer having cash untill I sort a bank out within the first few days, we will have over 10000nz dollers to declare,
Money will be very tight when it comes to buying things for the house we will need all the basics furniture kitchen bedroom stuff etc,and also kids will start school after few weeks, 
I'm hoping after a week or two we will be in long term accommodation, not much time to get a lot of money together from wages ino,
Can anyone suggest a cheap shop or place to buy all household things at once, like a one stop shop for all.thanks all,


----------



## Secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there any particular reason that you're not shipping furniture? It's one of the more expensive things to replace in NZ, though you can always look for second hand through trade-me.

Edited to add: I don't really know about the money. It wouldn't be my choice. There is no safe amount in that if it gets stolen it will be gone and that, for me, would be a huge worry. There are much safer ways of bringing money over.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

michellelouise28 said:


> No not shipping furniture only personal belongings clothes toys that sort of thing, yes I prefer having cash untill I sort a bank out within the first few days, we will have over 10000nz dollers to declare,
> Money will be very tight when it comes to buying things for the house we will need all the basics furniture kitchen bedroom stuff etc,and also kids will start school after few weeks,
> I'm hoping after a week or two we will be in long term accommodation, not much time to get a lot of money together from wages ino,
> Can anyone suggest a cheap shop or place to buy all household things at once, like a one stop shop for all.thanks all,


You can open an account from overseas easily and you can also transfer money into it so your cash is already here and safe, preventing you having to carry any large amounts.
All you would need to do is arrange a meeting with your chosen bank branch customer manager to go through ID verification and handover of atm cards - just a thought!
One stop store for all would probably be The Warehouse. The bigger Warehouse stores also sell whiteware. There's also Kmart and Briscoes.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

You do appear to be taking a risk without much in the way of savings to fall back on? Good luck. It won't be easy for you, at least initially.


----------

